# Review: 157 Nitro Eero Ettala 2012



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

What do you think of those new raiden bindings? They look drastically redesigned an pretty solid for next year.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

tekniq33 said:


> What do you think of those new raiden bindings? They look drastically redesigned an pretty solid for next year.


The Phantom is a very light softish fresstyle binding but looks sturdy enough to take a beating.

Straps - really comfortable - I highly rate Raiden on those - but they are unchanged from last year (why change a good thing).

Footbeds - new feature - they put in air or gel bubbles (not sure which) in the Phantom footbeds - supposedly to help absorb landings. I can't say much about being able to absorb landings better but they feel very comfortable when you strap in.

It has one obvious shortcoming - especially for a freestyle binding - there aren't any options to make minor adjustments to stance width like some other bindings now have (minor adjustments being about 1 inch, remaining centered over the board, as many freestyle riders do).

The other reservation I have is related to the mini-disc it uses (also the reason for the above problem of not being able to make minor adjustments to stance width - minor adjustments being about 1 inch increments) - I have their 2010/2011 Blackhawk and my binding kept rotating left-right about 1cm while I was riding. I blame the mini-disc for that.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

That's strange, I have 10/11 Blackhawks and they don't rotate on me! Did they change the rachets? Mine aren't very smooth on my Blackhawks...


----------

